# Two questions



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

1) Why don't more distance casters use spinning gear? I would think that you could throw farther with a spinner because there is less drag as the line is going out, right?

2) Is it OK to put a conventional reel on a surf rod that is designed as a spinner? I've seen plenty of surf heavers with conventional reels and large first guides that looked like spinning rods, just wondering whether the performance would be the same.

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

1) Some guys do use them, less than 10% I'd say.

The main hurdle spinners have from the start is that the use of monofilament is mandated in sanctioned events. This puts spinners at a disadvantage, they do impart more drag against the energy of a cast. The lip of the spool and the coils of line that must be throttled each cost distance.

2) You could do it but the guide spacing on a spinner is wider for a given action than a conventional rod (generally). When the rod is bent with the guides on top there will be line contact with the blank.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if braid is ever allowed in competition,you'll see a lot of spinners!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> if braid is ever allowed in competition,you'll see a lot of spinners!


And you'll see the good Sgt. in the winner's circle.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

and who is the "good"sgt.?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Kfm23*

A common misconception is that the line is being pulled from the conventional reel as it is with spinning gear. This is true only if the reel is so tight (slow) that it can't do it's job properly. A properly set up conventional will throw the line off the reel, hopefully at the same rate that the sinker is traveling. 

Too slow a reel = loss of distance

Too fast = backlash

IMHO- there are no doubt a number of folks that can sling the heck out of a spinner setup- BUT they seem to have to put a lot more effort into the cast than the conventional caster. 

Both have there place, I'm not arguing one being better than the other in all situations.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

No braid allowed.

http://www.sportcastusa.org/images/2004 Nationals (150 gram-Rankings).pdf

Mark Edwards finished 3rd throws only spinning.

He is also the current US records holder at 768.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

ALSO A SPINNING IS "SPINED" OPPICITE OF A CONV ROD...SO A SIPIIER BENDS ONE WAY AND SAME ROD WRAPPED CONV WOULD HAVE THE GUIDES ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE ROD...sorry about the caps...to lazy to re-type


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> And you'll see the good Sgt. in the winner's circle.





fish bucket said:


> and who is the "good"sgt.?


Can't get a break here, I'm a great guy, just ask . . . _nevermind_  Bucket's right Jeff, ya haven't met me yet  .


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Advantages and disadvantages...*

for actual *fishing* there is not much difference, but the conventionals have more advantages than the spinners. The advantage of a spinner is it is easy for a beginner to throw just to catch fish. The conventionals have the advantage in most other areas as this has been discussed and cussed over and over. 
Yes, you can have a rod that is rung both ways. I have several that I can use spinning or conventional.


----------

